# I getting not enough memory(ram) prompt from printer



## thamad (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a G5 with 2x3ghz quad-core with 5 gig of memory (667 Mhz DDR2 FB-Dimm) running version 10.4.11 I have tried to print from several applications including photoshop, stickies and word and get the same prompt i have two printer connected an epson 500 and an epson 340 both via USB. I have tried rebooting and no success HELP


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what your post says to us, you have a Mac with two printers connected, you try to print, and get a prompt.
So, what is the problem? What prompt do you get? What is it doing, or what is it not doing?


----------



## thamad (Feb 27, 2009)

as the headline say i am getting a not enough memory (ram) prompt


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Weird. I've never seen this before..Sinclair_tm can this guy upload a pic of the error he is getting?? the only thing I can think of is, 1st delete and re-add the printers and try again (one at the time). 2nd create another account and try from there.


----------



## thamad (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for help problem solved.
I ran disc utilities and it now works weird.


----------

